# Kultura > Kulturë demokratike >  Dështon projekti për Kosovën

## drini_në_TR

AKADEMIA E SHKENCAVE NE KRIZE PER FONDE 

*Dështon projekti për Kosovën 
25 nënprojekte shkencore mbeten në sirtar*

TIRANË - Projektet e Akademisë së Shkencave dështojnë njëra pas tjetrës. Arsyeja tradicionale e dështimit të tyre ka të bëjë me mungesën e fondeve. Aktualisht një projekt shumë i rëndësishëm multidisiplinor i Akademisë së Shkencave të Shqipërisë në bashkëpunim me institucionet shkencore të Kosovës rrezikon të dështojë për vitin 2003, pasi nuk është akorduar fondi i veçantë për këtë qëllim nga buxheti i shtetit. Lajmin e konfirmoi për ATSH-në prof.Lefter Nasi, drejtues i seksionit të shkencave shoqërore në Akademinë e Shkencave.

*Projekti*
Sipas tij, projekti përfshin rreth 25 nënprojekte në fushën e arkeologjisë, kulturës popullore, historisë, gjuhësisë dhe në shkencat e natyrës. Ai ka nisur tre vjet më parë me një fond prej 5 milionë lekësh të akorduar rregullisht çdo vit nga qeveria. Në fushën e arkeologjisë përfshihet përpilimi i hartës së plotë arkeologjike të territorit të Kosovës. "Deri tani janë realizuar disa studime dhe ekspedita arkeologjike në rrafshin e Dukagjinit dhe pas kësaj do të studiohet fusha e Kosovës, për të përpiluar krejt hartën arkeologjike të Kosovës, një punë madhore që nuk mund të realizohej gjatë regjimit të kaluar serb në Kosovë", tha Nasi.

*Specialistët*
Specialistët e kulturës popullore synojnë studimin e të gjitha veshjeve popullore në Kosovë, për të plotësuar korpusin "Veshjet Popullore Shqiptare", një tjetër projekt madhor i Akademisë së Shkencave në bashkëpunim me institucionet shkencore të Kosovës. Veç kësaj, projekti parashikon mbledhjen e fjalëve dialektologjike në Kosovë, për të hartuar më pas disa fjalorë terminologjikë. "Kuptohet që fjalori i termave në informatikë, biologji etj. duhet unifikuar me terma të përbashkët, që aktualisht ndryshojnë në të dyja anët e kufirit", pohoi ai.

*Parashikimi*
Për herë të parë parashikohet zgjerimi ikëtij projekti multidisiplinor edhe në fushën e shkencave të natyrës, ku bën pjesë ngritja e një rrjeti sizmiologjik, meqenëse pas tërmetit të Gjilanit u bë e domosdoshme kjo gjë", sqaroi Nasi. Dhe duke folur konkretisht për fondet ai nënvizoi: "Nga qeveria kemi pasur disa sinjale pozitive për akordimin e këtyre fondeve që do të akordoheshin brenda muajit korrik. Por fondi ende nuk është akorduar dhe, nëse bëhet i mundur në fillim të muajit shtator, atëherë do të shkurtohej shumë koha e zbatimit të tij, derisa të rrezikohej i gjithë projekti". 

_(marrë nga gazeta Balkanweb)_

----------

